# meeting up through the sydney australia meetup group



## misstalia (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi i have a suggestion, sydneysiders interested in meeting and developing their public speaking abilities can meet through a public speaking group through the site meetup, i planned to go but i've avoided going because i don't think ill meet people with similar social phobic issues there, probably just people experiencing general anxieties .


----------

